# Mozilla Firefox ou Safari sur Mac OS X Lion ?



## Bataleo (22 Septembre 2011)

Salut à tous !!

Je voudrais bien savoir quel est le meilleur navigateur sur un Mac avec Lion, Safari ou Mozilla Firefox ?

Parce que sur Windows, Mozilla Firefox est le meilleur sans aucun doute mais sur Mac OS X Safari est t-il plus performant ?? 

Merci pour vos réponses !!


----------



## ntx (22 Septembre 2011)

Et bien tu testes les deux et tu auras ta réponse :rateau:


----------



## Bataleo (22 Septembre 2011)

Haha y'en a pas un mieux que l'autre ??!! T'utilises quoi toi ntx ?


----------



## ntx (22 Septembre 2011)

Safari, et FF quand le site l'exige. Mais les goûts et les couleurs ...


----------



## sk8andmetal (22 Septembre 2011)

Bataleo

Sans mauvais goût ,cette question est du même acabit que "Caleçon ou slip kangourou?"

Plus sérieusement pour moi c'est 80% de Safari / 20% de Firefox et 100% caleçon


----------



## JustTheWay (23 Septembre 2011)

sk8andmetal a dit:


> Bataleo
> 
> Sans mauvais goût ,cette question est du même acabit que "Caleçon ou slip kangourou?"
> 
> Plus sérieusement pour moi c'est 80% de Safari / 20% de Firefox et 100% caleçon



Autant avec MAC OS SL j'aurais dis comme toi, autant sur Lion .... Difficile de trouver le mieux enfaite. FF ou chrome je dirai. Je reste sur FF mais j'étais passé un temps sur chrome vu les débuts difficiles de FF avec Lion.


----------



## nifex (23 Septembre 2011)

Perso c'est google chrome.

Je le trouve super rapide et stable


----------



## poissonfree (23 Septembre 2011)

Prends Momo p), il est partout  (Windows/Mac/Linux).
Donc en cas de problèmes, c'est comme Windows, t'as plein d'amis qui l'utilisent


----------



## Moonwalker (23 Septembre 2011)

Bataleo a dit:


> Salut à tous !!
> 
> Je voudrais bien savoir quel est le meilleur navigateur sur un Mac avec Lion, Safari ou Mozilla Firefox ?
> 
> ...



Safari est totalement intégré au système, Firefox non.

Firefox ne supporte aucun geste multi-touch de 10.7.

Utiliser l'un n'empêche pas d'avoir l'autre.


----------



## ganesche (23 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour, 

je vais switcher d'ici une semaine PC-> Imac.

sur PC j'ai FireFox et j'ai sauvegarde mes adresse web.

Pourrais-je récupérer mes adresses web en l'état ou serais-je oblige de les reprendre une par une .... galère !

D'avance, merci de votre réponse.

Namasté


----------



## seserge (23 Septembre 2011)

Facile! Tu exportes tes favoris de Firefox PC dans un fichier texte ou HTML (Marque-pages > Afficher tous les marque-pages > sauvegarder ou bien exporter) que tu récupères ensuite sous Mac pour les réimporter dans Firefox par la manuvre inverse.


----------



## jpultra (24 Septembre 2011)

Bien d'accord avec Moonwalker, Safari est intégré dans le système d'exploitation, ce qui lui donne un avantage sur Firefox. Personnellement, je tourne avec les deux navigateurs selon mes besoins.
J'ai un problème que je n'ai pas élucidé à ce jour. Je réside au Québec et antérieurement je regardais le journal de 20 heures sur France 2 (en différé) avec Safari. Aujourd'hui, la vidéo démarre sur une pub et reste figée... Je croyais que c'était un problème du Plug-in Silverlight, je l'ai donc désinstallé et réinstallé. Rien n'y fait... J'essaye avec Firefox et les pubs se succèdent pour finalement diffuser le 20 heures ! 
Ou le problème avec Safari ?
Je suis à jour :
Mac 10.7.1
Silverlight 4.0.60531.0
Flip4Mac 2.4.0.11
Merci de m'éclairer !


----------



## Moonwalker (24 Septembre 2011)

Ça ne serait pas l'extension AdBlock ? Elle a une option pour bloquer les pubs dans Flash qui est cochée par défaut.


----------



## Floppy (24 Septembre 2011)

Firefox sans l'ombre d'un doute car :

 Safari souffre d'une gestion désastreuse de la mémoire. Plus on le laisse tourner longtemps, plus il en bouffe.
 Safari ne permet pas de personnaliser la police d'affichage des pages.
 Safari ne gère pas autant de gestes que Firefox : impossible d'utiliser 3 doigts vers le haut/bas pour atteindre immédiatement le haut/bas de la page.
 Safari effectue des accès disque sans raison même lorsque aucune fenêtre n'est ouverte.


----------



## Moonwalker (24 Septembre 2011)

Floppy a dit:


> Firefox sans l'ombre d'un doute car :
> 
> (...)
> 
> ...



La question est : _Mozilla Firefox ou Safari sur Mac OS X Lion ?_

Trois doigts vers le haut sur Lion c'est Mission Control. 

Visiblement tu n'as jamais utilisé FF ni Safari sur 10.7, sinon tu ne sortirais pas autant d'âneries.


Firefox ne gère pas le zoom intelligent (tapoter avec deux doigts)
Firefox ne gère pas le zoom simple (pincer avec deux doigts pincés)
Firefox ne gère pas le défilement de pages (deux doigts vers la droite ou la gauche)
Firefox ne gère pas le dictionnaire (trois doigts sur le mot sélectionné)

Firefox ne tient pas compte de la gestion des barres de défilement de Lion.

Firefox ne gère pas le Carnet d'adresse.
Firefox ne gère pas le Trousseau d'accès.
Firefox ne gère que partiellement les Services.

Firefox est, et sera toujours, un furoncle posé sur Mac OS X.


----------



## Floppy (24 Septembre 2011)

Moonwalker a dit:


> La question est : _Mozilla Firefox ou Safari sur Mac OS X Lion ?_
> 
> Trois doigts vers le haut sur Lion c'est Mission Control.
> 
> Visiblement tu n'as jamais utilisé FF ni Safari sur 10.7, sinon tu ne sortirais pas autant d'âneries.


Au lieu de répondre à côté et de manière désagréable, donne-nous plutôt le geste pour accéder directement au haut ou au bas de la page, qui est une fonction autrement plus utiles que toutes celles que tu cites ensuite.



Moonwalker a dit:


> Firefox ne gère pas le zoom intelligent (tapoter avec deux doigts)
> Firefox ne gère pas le zoom simple (pincer avec deux doigts pincés)


Cmd +

Du reste, si Safari permettait de choisir la police de son choix en remplacement de la police du site, il ne serait pas nécessaire d'agrandir toutes les pages pour qu'elles soient lisibles.



Moonwalker a dit:


> Firefox ne gère pas le défilement de pages (deux doigts vers la droite ou la gauche)


Je le fais avec 3 doigts.



Moonwalker a dit:


> Firefox ne gère pas le Trousseau d'accès.


Aucune importance. Il mémorise quand même les mots de passe de site.



Moonwalker a dit:


> Firefox ne gère pas le dictionnaire (trois doigts sur le mot sélectionné)
> 
> Firefox ne tient pas compte de la gestion des barres de défilement de Lion.
> 
> ...


Je m'en branle. Je sais faire un copier coller depuis 20 ans.


*Safari ne libère pas la mémoire. Ça c'est plus grave.*



Moonwalker a dit:


> Firefox est, et sera toujours, un furoncle posé sur Mac OS X.


Et Safari est un cancer dans Mac OS X. Tu vois, moi aussi je peux sortir des trucs débiles.


----------



## Moonwalker (24 Septembre 2011)

La question concerne OS X 10.7 Lion.

Puisque visiblement t'es sourd des yeux. 


Et donc des gestes multi-touch qui vont avec.


cmd+ ça n'est pas du multi-touch

Quant au _zoom intelligent_ tu ne sais pas ce que c'est. C'est sans doute l'adjectif qui te pose problème... 

Sur OS X 10.7, par défaut, le balayage de pages se fait à deux doigts, en sens inverse.

Cela n'a toujours pas été intégré dans Firefox qui du coup ne gère même plus le trois doigts.


Le trousseau d'accès, "aucune importance". J'aurai pu balancer la même chose sur ton histoire de polices dont je me contre-fou, mais je me suis dis que tu avais une activité qui exigeait cela... Bref, ça doit être utile à certains.


Le trousseau d'accès, carnet d'adresse, les services, c'est Mac OS X. Camino gère parfaitement cela, ainsi que OmniWeb, feu-Shiira, etc... Firefox décide toujours de n'en faire qu'à sa tête au mépris de l'OS. C'est ça que j'appelle un furoncle.

Tu t'en branle ? Si c'est tout ce que t'as à faire de ta journée... Je comprend par ailleurs que tes doigts soient déjà bien occupés. 

J'essaye de donner une information aussi complète que possible sur la situation de Firefox *avec OS X 10.7.1 Lion*, pas de faire du prosélytisme imbécile.

Ce sont les ayatollah dans ton genre qui desservent la cause d'un bon navigateur.


Safari gère la Ram différemment. Je ne trouve pas Firefox 6 particulièrement moins gourmand. En ouvrant une simple page (celle des forum MacG) j'en avait déjà pour 230 Mo.

OS X libère la Ram quand j'en ai besoin. Je n'ai jamais eu de problèmes mémoires en utilisant Safari pendant de longues heures. La gestion de la Ram c'est l'affaire de l'OS.

Encore une fois, ce qui est catastrophique c'est ton prosélytisme.


----------



## Floppy (24 Septembre 2011)

On a bien compris que tu es un gros zélateur d'Apple, agressif, idiot, aveugle, et probablement psychotique. Tu préfères continuer à m'insulter mais à aucun moment tu ne réponds aux points que j'ai soulevé :

&#8226; Safari souffre d'une gestion désastreuse de la mémoire. Plus on le laisse tourner longtemps, plus il en bouffe.

Je laisse Firefox ouvert pendant des semaines sans problème. Safari ne tient pas 2 jours sans bouffer 4 Go de RAM.

&#8226; Safari ne permet pas de personnaliser la police d'affichage des pages.
&#8226; Safari ne gère pas [autant de, ou plutôt:] tous les gestes que Firefox : impossible  d'utiliser 3 doigts vers le haut/bas pour atteindre immédiatement le  haut/bas de la page. (c'est la vérité, tu l'as dit toi même : ça active la version castrée d'exposé)
&#8226; Safari effectue des accès disque sans raison même lorsque aucune fenêtre n'est ouverte.
&#8226; Safari rend con.



Moonwalker a dit:


> Sur OS X 10.7, par défaut, le balayage de pages se fait à deux doigts, en sens inverse.
> 
> Cela n'a toujours pas été intégré dans Firefox qui du coup ne gère même plus le trois doigts.


Ça se modifie dans les préférences Trackpad.


Mais ne te fatigue pas, je me fous de ta réponse.


----------



## fau6il (24 Septembre 2011)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Puisque visiblement t'es sourd des yeux.
> 
> Tu t'en branles ? Si c'est tout ce que t'as à faire de ta journée... Je comprends par ailleurs que tes doigts soient déjà bien occupés.



_Très amusant à lire et belle argumentation!     _

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h27 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h25 ----------




Floppy a dit:


>  Safari rend con.



_J'avais déjà des doutes à ce sujet._   

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h30 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h27 ----------




sk8andmetal a dit:


> "Caleçon ou slip kangourou?"



_Jamais frapper sous de la ceinture, s.v.p., même le dimanche!  _


----------



## Moonwalker (24 Septembre 2011)

Floppy a dit:


> On a bien compris que tu es un gros zélateur d'Apple, agressif, idiot, aveugle, et probablement psychotique. Tu préfères continuer à m'insulter mais à aucun moment tu ne réponds aux points que j'ai soulevé :
> 
>  Safari souffre d'une gestion désastreuse de la mémoire. Plus on le laisse tourner longtemps, plus il en bouffe.
>  Safari ne permet pas de personnaliser la police d'affichage des pages.
> ...



C'est toi qui a abordé ton penchant pour l'onanisme. 

C'est toi qui ne répond pas à la question posée.

Tes délires anti-Lion ne sont pas plus le sujet. En bonne logique, sur OS X 10.7 on fait comme sur OS X 10.7. Arrête de te tripoter et ça finira peut-être par atteindre ton neurone. 

Encore une fois, Firefox ne gère pas le multi-touch sur OS X Lion. Tu n'emploies pas donc tu dénigre. C'est très intelligent comme démarche.

J'ai répondu sur la mémoire. C'est sa manière de fonctionner. Libre à toi d'y voir un désastre. Pour moi, le seul désastre ici est dans ton encéphale.

Si on veut un navigateur plus léger il y a le choix, et ce n'est certainement pas vers Firefox qu'il faut se tourner. Ça bouffe et ça rame à l'envie.

Les appels disques... parfois en navigant, je connais ça depuis Tiger. L'OS en faisant aussi régulièrement, je ne vois pas trop le problème.

Personnaliser la police d'affichage ne me semble pas d'un grand intérêt. FF le fait ? Bien, c'est une de ces fonctions propres à un navigateur particulier. Chacun a les siens. C'est pour cela qu'on conseil d'en essayer plusieurs pour se décider.

Mais que tu présentes ça comme un handicap majeur est particulièrement risible. 


Un logiciel quel qu'il soit ne rend pas con. Je ne pense pas qu'on puisse imputer ton état à l'utilisation de Firefox. T'es sans doute né comme ça.


----------



## NightWalker (24 Septembre 2011)

on se calme...


----------



## Giulietta26 (24 Septembre 2011)

Ce sujet n'a déjà rien à faire dans le fofo "Switch et conseils d'achat".....et puis c'est tout


----------



## NightWalker (24 Septembre 2011)

C'est vrai d'ailleurs... 
Bon avant que je transfère, j'ai ma préférence pour Safari. Je gardes quand même Firefox sous les coudes...


----------



## jpultra (1 Octobre 2011)

[/COLOR]Quelle bataille !

Mais moi, je ne suis pas plus avancé pour la diffusion du Journal d'antenne 2 sur Safari.
Je viens d'essayer à l'instant et Safari reste figé après une pub alors que Firefox diffuse le Journal.
Merci Moonwalker, mais si je regarde dans mes préférences Safari &#10132; Extensions &#10132; je n'ai aucune extension AdBlock, ni autres...

Alors c'est quoi le problème ?

Quelqu'un aurait-il la solution ?


----------



## NightWalker (2 Octobre 2011)

Je viens de l'essayer et ça marche.
En fait, France 2 utilise Silverlight pour diffuser du contenu... L'as-tu installé ?


----------



## Letabilis (2 Octobre 2011)

sk8andmetal a dit:


> Bataleo
> 
> Sans mauvais goût ,cette question est du même acabit que "Caleçon ou slip kangourou?"



Tout est dit 

Dans le fond la seulle chose qui différencie FF et safari, comme le dit Moonwalker, c'est son intégration à l'OS, certains gestes multi touch ne sont pas pris en comptes par FF, idem pour les barres de défilement et je rajouterai même le mode plein écran qui ne créé pas un nouvel espace. Bref, aucun navigateur n'a réellement égaler safari en terme d'intégration à l'OS, et la différence est forcément plus flagrante lorsqu'on parle d'un Lion tout beau tout neuf ^^

Mais en soit même, le fait que firefox ne se soit pas (encore) adapté à Lion ne change pas, selon moi, suffisamment la donne, par rapport aux autres OS

Pour les gestes multi touch, on peut y remédier pour plusieurs avec des logiciels tiers comme jitouch par exemple, pour les barres de défilement à part d'ordre esthétique rien de transcendant, bref ... je ne pense pas qu'un utilisateur de firefox sous SL revienne à safari pour sa meilleure intégration à Lion.
Pour moi donc, la question de savoir quel est le meilleur navigateur entre ces deux sous Lion, revient au même que de se demander quel est le meilleurs navigateur sous mac, tout simplement.

*Et là malheureusement, il y a autant de réponses possibles que nous avons des besoins différents. *Ainsi, je pense que le mieux qui reste à faire est de les essayer pour se faire sa propre idée. 

Pour ma part, je penche toujours vers firefox pour sa galerie d'extension qui n'a pas d'équivalent chez les autres navigateur, mais comme on a pu le voir sur ce fil, les arguments de certains sont tout à fait secondaires pour d'autres. 
Et un autre argument des plus subjectif, je trouve la future interface australis tri tri jolie :love:


----------

